# A pictorial history of our Kona-pups...



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Inspired by _*this thread*_, I decided to create a thread for our Kona.

For context, we got Kona (b. 14 Nov 2019) from the breeder at 20 weeks (vice 8), so there are no uber-cute pics from "the early days".

(@ 11 months)
As a start, here are "the most recent pics", from when our neighbor came over to visit.










Frankly, I think the camera loves 'em both...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 19 weeks)
Our first visit to see Kona at her breeder's facilities...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 19 weeks)

Kona's first "test trip" to our house. This is a grassy area, a few houses down from ours, where all the local pups congregate to play and rough-house...😁





























Doing battle with "lamby". We quickly learned that "lamby"s (and all other soft-and-cuddly toys) have a 20-minute life expectancy around Kona. Not that big a deal, until we then observed Kona starting to eat the remnants.

She kind of reminds me of those old Godzilla films. Like, maybe this isn't really a dog, but a really small person wearing a dog costume? 😁


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 22 weeks)
Gettin' some "Kona time"...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Some pics with a Canon...

(@ 26 weeks)
On the prowl...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great batch of pictures! Thank for sharing them!


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

She's a gorgeous dog, and it's clear that she is well loved. Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, you sure do have uber-cute pics! Kona is beautiful.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

What a beautiful girl! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful girl, and clearly loved!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think you DO have some uber-cute pics there. I love her smile in the 2nd picture with your neighbor


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 6 months)
Kona and her new chew/tug toy (she's a very focused chewer)...









On an outing to Carlsbad, right after her first trip to a groomer...









Kona, our "flower child"...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 7 months)
Kona finally gets a yard to romp in...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 7 months)
Kona's first swim (_*link to video*_)...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 9 months)
Kona's first outing to a local eatery...









I know how to "settle"! 😁


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 10 months)
First cone-o'-shame. Minor ear infection, nothing major.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 11+ months)
I finally got "couch privileges"! Woot!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

(@ 11 months)
For some reason, kids and dogs just seem to go together.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

So, Kona turned 1-year old today...










Celebrating with some cuddles-on-the-couch time...


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

She’s a gorgeous girl, and she sure is loved. Thank you for sharing these photos, I can’t believe she is already 1! It feels like just the other day you introduced her to the forum.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

A few weeks after she got "couch privileges", Kona's figuring out her "comfy game"...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

If you're worried about "fur" issues, just make sure your home's color scheme is "golden friendly"... 😁


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, get yourself a Roomba.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona, doing her best "Look! I'm sitting! Shouldn't you be rewarding me for this?!"...


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

She is growing up so beautiful!!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> She is growing up so beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Someone got an early Christmas present. Now, time to play "find the golden retriever!" 😁🤣









"Here I am!"


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Posted this GIF because GRF doesn't (currently) allow uploads of MP4s. Unfortunately, GIFs don't support audio (which is quite humorous in this video, as the ball makes some interesting noises when it moves). None-the-less...





  








Kona Kristmas Krazy Short.gif




__
SoCalEngr


__
Dec 26, 2020


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Irrespective of many other events in 2020, one part of our household will end better than it started...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

So, caught in the grips of winter in SoCal. That head says (to me) "I'm not a puppy anymore!"










It's interesting, but both ears have a dark "fringe". Kind of makes her ears look persistently like they've been dipped in her water dish.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She has a beautiful head. The body grows fast but the puppy spirit remains.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

She is a lovely girl. Wish we could keep our lawn that green!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

rosegold said:


> She is a lovely girl. Wish we could keep our lawn that green!


It's easy...when you cheat! 😮 We had artificial turf installed last year. 🤣


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

cwag said:


> She has a beautiful head. The body grows fast but the puppy spirit remains.





rosegold said:


> She is a lovely girl.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Pretty girl!


Thank you all. We feel very fortunate.

A local breeder took one look at her and told us where we got her!


----------



## Leebee (Jan 9, 2021)

SoCalEngr said:


> A few weeks after she got "couch privileges", Kona's figuring out her "comfy game"...
> 
> View attachment 878617


Hi- she’s so lovely. Which breeder did you get her from?


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Leebee said:


> Hi- she’s so lovely. Which breeder did you get her from?


Thank you, very much. We got her from a commercial breeder in San Diego County, who seems to be well-known in the golden retriever circles. While we're very happy with Kona and have zero issues with the breeder, this breeder has one area where their program does not comply with the GRCA CoE for breeders, so I choose not to name the breeder/kennel on an open forum post.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona with an "impulse Christmas purchase". She seems to favor the floor (I'm guessin' it's easier to spread out)...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Whilst doing some perusing of our vet's website, discovered that they seem to think she's pic-worthy, too! 😁


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> She is so beautiful!


Thank you, very much. We're coming to appreciate that we may have been the beneficiaries of a "better lucky than smart" scenario! 😄


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona, getting her revenge on that "_evil Elizabethan collar_" (may, somewhere down the line, regret letting her turn the collar into a "toy")...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona's "revenge" on the Elizabethan collar from her spay...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

We took Kona out to an "old haunt" to celebrate our 38th. Hard to believe we started with this place four (4) decades ago...

Kona chillin' while we chowed down on some seafood. For anyone familiar with San Diego, that's Coronado in the background, the Bay Bridge at far left...









Every now and then, a li'l black nose would peek out from under the table. To be fair, this was not when we were eating and Kona was asked to stay "down"...









A li'l "golden hour" lighting for our golden


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

Congratulations on your anniversary! Kona continues to be adorable. I love how dog friendly San Diego is. Glad you had fun!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

A bit concerned for Kona. She seems a little more stressed out than usual...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She definitely needs to calm down a little.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Apparently, the ladies-o'-the-house had a rough day...😂


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Kona is so beautiful and she looks like she’s perfectly integrated into the family!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Normally "somewhat goofy", Kona gets incredibly serious when the prospect of food is involved.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I can relate 🤣


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Because a still iimage doesn't do justice to Kona's focus on her Dogster...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona, "cuddling" with her bear...

Okay, Kona, attempting to chew the ears off of her near-indestructable bear...


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

_Ears perk up_. Near indestructible? Mind sharing the toy name? Kona is a pretty girl


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

rosegold said:


> _Ears perk up_. Near indestructible? Mind sharing the toy name? Kona is a pretty girl


"_*Toughies*_". The bear is a '10", as is her tug toys. Thanks!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Two (2) years ago..."Goldens are too big. And, they shed. A lot."
One (1) year ago... "Nope. Dogs do not belong on the couch."
Now... Kona, on "her" couch, snuggled into "her" pillows (she still has to be invited, though).


----------

